# Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Company or the American Bottle Company?



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 22, 2014)

Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Company 1886-c.1926) and/or the American Bottle Company (1905-1929). Here is a AB G-12 I Pulled! It has really nice stretch marks that run all the way over the shoulder, good looking bubbles, a peen mark over two vent spots, and Best of all a really Nice Potstone in the finish!But which one is it?


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 22, 2014)

I have always attributed these to American Bottle Co., and the ABGCo bottles to Adolphus Busch, but I might be wrong in that thinking.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Nov 22, 2014)

This might help,theres quite a bit about these on this site. The one you have isn't on the list...    yet.http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/list-abconnected-bottle-base-mold-codes/


----------

